# MissDaytona stellt sich vor



## MissDaytona (5. März 2018)

Hi! 

Ich bin MissDaytona, derzeit knackige 24 Jahre alt und seit meiner Kindheit prägt sich eine Videospiel-Affinität aus, die in meinen hiesigen sozialen Kontakten (Ironie) leider wenig Anklang findet. 

Deshalb bin ich umso motivierter in diesem Forum ausgiebig über Games zu diskutieren, bei unüberwindbaren Problemen auf Lösungen zu stoßen und vielleicht die ein oder andere Bekanntschaft mit potenziellen MitspielerInnen für ein Ründchen League of Legends (oder anderes, bin da auch offen für Neues) zu machen.

Natürlich haben auch Filme, Literatur und Musik den Weg in mein Herzlein gefunden, am meisten fasziniert mich dabei alles was RETRO schreit oder nach VINTAGE ruft. Was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass ich auch gerne alte Spiele-Klassiker wie Terranigma zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit rauskramen könnte. 

Genug der Vorstellungsrunde - oder doch nicht? Bei Fragen einfach fragen!

In diesem Sinne: 
Seid immer nett zueinander, erweitert euren Horizont und dadurch auch euer Herz *schnulz*

Grüße, Miss Daytona ~


----------



## Toshii (5. März 2018)

Na da sag ich mal "Willkomen im Forum" 

Du wirst sehen, das hier ist insgesamt eine wirklich nette Truppe!


----------



## makoto68 (5. März 2018)

MissDaytona schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> "....Seid immer nett zueinander, erweitert euren Horizont und dadurch auch euer Herz *schnulz*"
> 
> Grüße, Miss Daytona ~



ein interessanter Satz. Willst du uns mehr darüber sagen?


Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo


----------



## MissDaytona (5. März 2018)

Hey makoto68,

damit wollte ich meine philosophische Ader zum Ausdruck bringen  

Das soll soviel bedeuten wie: wenn der Geist offen für Neues oder Andersartiges ist, ist er auch imstande dieses in's Herz zu schließen.


----------



## MissDaytona (5. März 2018)

Hi Toshii,

danke  

uhh, das klingt doch schon mal vielversprechend!


----------



## Loosa (7. März 2018)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!
Einfach reinhüpfen und Spaß dabei. 

Für LoL fehlt mir mittlerweile der Ehrgeiz, ich glaube das ist mir zu kompetitiv um mich da ernsthaft dran zu wagen.



MissDaytona schrieb:


> damit wollte ich meine philosophische Ader zum Ausdruck bringen



Für philosophisches, nunja unter anderem, sind diese Threads unsere Sammelbecken:
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9064365-der-heutige-tag-war-gut-merkwuerdig-weil.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-we...-aufregt-der-durchschnittliche-pc-zocker.html

Für alles was einen Gamer von Welt gerade wundert oder ärgert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2018)

Willkommen und auf gute, interessante Diskussionen.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hi und willkommen im Forum!
> Einfach reinhüpfen und Spaß dabei.
> 
> Für LoL fehlt mir mittlerweile der Ehrgeiz, ich glaube das ist mir zu kompetitiv um mich da ernsthaft dran zu wagen.
> ...



Da passt dieser noch dazu find ich  http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9307002-denkwuerdige-bzw-einfach-gute-zitate.html

Ach ja, welcome to the Jungle 

Wenn ich Old School und Vintage höre fühle ich mich gleich zu Hause 

edit: Als unverbesserlicher Logiker möchte ich aber auf eine kleine Unstimmigkeit in Deiner Vorstellung hindeuten. Für unüberwindbare Probleme wirst Du selbst in diesem Forum keine Lösung finden, daher der Name "unüberwindbar". 
(mir ist schon klar wie Du es gemeint hast  )


----------



## MissDaytona (8. März 2018)

@Loosa Danke  Sehr aufmerksam von dir, diese Threads zu nennen! Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen.

@Sauerlandboy79 Danke auch dir  Diskutieren kann ich versprechen, ob das aber interessant wird sei mal dahingestellt 

@Vordack Super, Zitate haben's mir schon immer angetan  Mit unüberwindbar meinte ich für MICH unüberwindbar, da ich gerne mal Tomaten auf den Augen hab und anscheinend bereits mit der Problembeschreibung ein Problem habe


----------

